# Share some Fun



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I am starting this thread so we can all see some " Happy Vizsla Faces" 
I know it is winter, and things can be a bit uncomfortable out side in many parts of the world, but post some pictures of past fun.
Or go out and throw snowballs. Here are some recent "FUN" photos I took.

Zeke with Deb his agility coach on the "Teeter".
Zeke in the only pen that is large enough to hold him, while he awaits his turn on the course.
Most of his competitors are small & tiny... He attracts a lot of attention when he runs.
He is awesome... it is I who is the weak link in our team. (He is really NOT a bad dog!)

We finally got some rain on Monday... So this is the last canyon walk for awhile. The trail mud is just to slippery to navigate safely, so we need to find alternate places to walk and run. Monday's rain was such a lovely light misty drizzle, much like Seattle, only warm. Zeke and Pearl posing... sort of...

I took the picture of Max and Zeke sitting at the back door, because they are so silly... they will both sit, there with those sad-let me in looking faces, for ever! when the dog door is just around the corner, and they can come in at will... GO Figure!!!

Please share a picture of your V' too!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Looks like Zeke is doing very well with you. 

I'm trying to get back to taking pics again after not doing much last year. Here's a few from a walk earlier this week. The snow is all gone now.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

We Just got back from a skiing venture to Mammoth... there was no snow around the Cabin but the mountain was a blast.
I was there with Max's mom, and my grandson, so the dogs had a good time. 
I do not have pictures of Max, but here are some of Zeke & Churro having fun on the trail...
Also, I must say, Zeke was the exact same color as the Pine Needle carpet in the forest!! It was like Where is my Waldo!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

*having fun in Mammoth*

photos for the last post


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

anybody got a light?


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Fun video from this summer... when I first got Zeke... our first couple of weeks together... 
Zeke & Max


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Superbowl Losers*

During the Superbowl game these two nut balls were taking turns laying on me so I started snapping pictures...


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Here is a picture of my "Posers" on one of my favorite walks...

This is just the best Trek... on the hillside behind the intermediate school in my area, there are two cement culverts we use as a trail, but the dogs run up and 
down the pine covered hill chasing squirrels and Ravens... we then go down through the empty school, and out through the lunch area where they chase around the tables. Peaceful, quiet, Lovely!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I am so sorry no one else on this forum is having fun with their dogs , and a can't spare the time to share a HAPPY picture...

What are you all doing for fun???? Seriously... do you even have a Vizsla dog???


----------



## Garvs (Apr 8, 2017)

"Wasn't me! It was the blue raccoon!"


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I Love it!! Thank U!!!
Reminds me of one of my favorite books... "The Art Of Racing In The Rain" the entire story is told by the Dog (Enzo) and his nemesis is the toy Zebra... Your Blue Raccoon!


----------



## Garvs (Apr 8, 2017)

Whoever said dogs don't like being hugged has never met a vizsla. This is me and my girl, Cali.


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

Three of my boys wishing it wasn't -14 outside.....So they just wrestled inside.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

If I pull a rude face, he may go away


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

From our walk yesterday
https://flic.kr/p/24816Bc


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

You know I always have some silly pictures of the crazies!

Here someone wants attention...










Here's Penny being goofy. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

YAY!!! It is so good to see the "Crazy Cash " family again!!! How is our boy feeling these days?? I just love your two NutBalls!!!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

You mean this crazy spit-nose guy?? . He's doing good and hasn't had any flare ups since his pinched nerve. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I'd love to know what goes on in her mind that after being surrounded by sticks for an hour and a half, finding this stick in particular set off the part of her brain that controls zoomies.


----------



## cosmoKenney (Dec 8, 2017)

tknafox2 said:


> I Love it!! Thank U!!!
> Reminds me of one of my favorite books... "The Art Of Racing In The Rain" the entire story is told by the Dog (Enzo) and his nemesis is the toy Zebra... Your Blue Raccoon!


I too have placed that book at the top of my all-time favorites list.


----------



## cosmoKenney (Dec 8, 2017)

MikoMN said:


> Three of my boys wishing it wasn't -14 outside.....So they just wrestled inside.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shot!

Reminds me of my late Mr. V lamenting the rain:







And the fun photos of when Shorty could still jump four feet straight up:







And something smells goooood...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I thought this was funny. 
We have a king size bed, and they still didn't leave me any room.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Garvs, we had the exactly the same toy and probably the same blue raccoon in our house))


----------



## Garvs (Apr 8, 2017)

Gabica said:


> Garvs, we had the exactly the same toy and probably the same blue raccoon in our house))


"Chew guard" my ass! hahaha


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Garvs said:


> Gabica said:
> 
> 
> > Garvs, we had the exactly the same toy and probably the same blue raccoon in our house))
> ...


Once they set their mind to it. I don't think there is anything they can't destroy.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Eins... It must be an ingrown wirehair, because Zeke will do the same thing... Go Figure!!! All of a sudden the stick makes him crazy!!!

Oh Thank you all, I am loving this... Such happy faces!!! I just got back from Mammoth, with my granddog Churro, and Zeke... Zeke is such a happy boy when he has either Churro or Max with him. I didn't take Max this time, but always love my dog family around me.

We had snow before I took this photo, but it melted to Quick... We keep praying for a late season!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Saturday we drove down to Royal Palms park, it is at the base of the Palos Verdes Cliffs, My Mom loves to watch the Ocean, and I am always looking for a new place to
walk the dogs... give them a little spice & variety to their lives. We Had so much fun, Zeke and Max stalked pigeons for over an hour entertaining all the other folks
in the parking lot sitting around watching them. We had a good long walk, even got a little off leash squirrel chasing in... these faces tell the whole story!


----------



## armgwag (Sep 22, 2017)

MikoMN said:


> Three of my boys wishing it wasn't -14 outside.....So they just wrestled inside.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome pic!! 

Here's some of my boy :big-grin


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I don't remember if I posted it, But Zeke got a gig as a Model for "Wag" Dog walking service... I had to drive him out to the Valley for the Photo shoot... Here are a couple of the pictures, they turned out quite good... I thought!! Be sure and let me know if you ever see an AD for WAG, with a picture of Zeke!!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

TK, that's awesome! He makes a handsome model, for sure. You'll have to tell Zsofi. She'll get a kick out of it!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh That is a GREAT idea, I never thought of it, I had told Amanda (his first Mom) so sent pictures, but Ya! Zsofi will Love it.

You can really get an Idea from these pictures with the Actress (she was close to 6' tall) just how big Zeke is, he is a very big boy!
Thanks


----------



## 2RedDawgs (Oct 28, 2017)

Scarlett thinks she's a cat!! She's always "climbing" something! Now the squirrels have to be aware....:grin


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

armgwag said:


> Awesome pic!!
> 
> Here's some of my boy :big-grin


He is adorable! I forgot about the penetrating eyes of the little ones.


----------



## 2RedDawgs (Oct 28, 2017)

In our research on V's one article described the Vizsla having "cat like" paws (mentioned in being sure to keep their nails nicely trimmed). Anyway, I guess Scarlett literally has cat paws.....she's back in the tree!!

Well darn, the short video didn't upload...or rather I didn't do if correctly!


----------



## 2RedDawgs (Oct 28, 2017)

Well this pic will have to do.....


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

What a handsome boy and a natural model!! Could you imagine my two in the same situation - those pictures would be hideous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pez999 (Apr 22, 2017)

Bandi's game face from today's training (started e collar training). Finally a nice sunny day from all the cold and rain lately. 

Happy face when he found that long branch though.


----------



## 2RedDawgs (Oct 28, 2017)

*Scarlett & Boomer BD*

One year old on 5/18! How quickly they've grown!!!!!


----------



## spiz (Jul 24, 2017)

Whisky now 15 months and still work in progress but happy how he is turning out. Still goofy as ever but keen to point.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## spiz (Jul 24, 2017)

And some more of the goof ball.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------

